# Super Rain (Lucky Reptile) Rejigging



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello all,

First off, don't just tell me to buy a MistKing, I don't have that kind of money. I got this because it was going extremely cheap (with deferred payment) and my hand was getting tired from relentless hand spraying. 

I have a few questions for anyone else who's used this system:

1. Is there a way to make the nozzles spray a finer mist?

2. I've taken the pump out the case and remounted it on silicone, any other way to reduce the noise?

3. Is it possible to remove the tubing from the connectors once its been in there?

4. Anyone else have trouble with the connectors leaking?

Cheers...


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

l0uiswh0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First off, don't just tell me to buy a MistKing, I don't have that kind of money. I got this because it was going extremely cheap (with deferred payment) and my hand was getting tired from relentless hand spraying.
> 
> ...


 
Ive got the exo terra monsoon, so dont know much about it, all i do know is pollywog do mist heads to cater for other misting systems, as it seems they are all standard fit, you could try sitting the unit on foam, i did this with an external filter once for my aquarium, worked a treat.
As for connectors leaking im not sure, i did have a leak where the nozzles connected to my pipes but it turned out one had a split in the tube near the nozzle and the other wasnt on properly so i trimmed back the split oner and then soaked the ends in hot water to soften the rubber and then gave them a good push onto the nozzle.

I live in coventry too so if you need a hand, give uis a shout.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

l0uiswh0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have a few questions for anyone else who's used this system:
> ...


1 - They usually do, your nozzles may be a bit clogged up, try soaking them in some descaler such as viakal then give them a very thorough rinse before reusing. 

2 - new ones aren't all that noisy, cant help with that one

3 - new connectors simply unscrew, old model connectors have a blue ring on them? these are compression fittings just push the blue ring towards the connector and pull the hose out firmly, 

4, yes thats why they changed over to the new style screw up / clamp tight fittings with new nozzles. 

not sure if that helped or not!


----------



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> Ive got the exo terra monsoon, so dont know much about it, all i do know is pollywog do mist heads to cater for other misting systems, as it seems they are all standard fit, you could try sitting the unit on foam, i did this with an external filter once for my aquarium, worked a treat.
> As for connectors leaking im not sure, i did have a leak where the nozzles connected to my pipes but it turned out one had a split in the tube near the nozzle and the other wasnt on properly so i trimmed back the split oner and then soaked the ends in hot water to soften the rubber and then gave them a good push onto the nozzle.
> 
> I live in coventry too so if you need a hand, give uis a shout.


I might have a look at the pollywog ones then, and see whether there's any chance they'll fit. Cheers for the shout-out if I do need a second opinion I'll give you a PM.

Trouble is, despite it just being 6mm tubing it doesn't use the usual airline connectors, it has these weird toothed openings that cut right into the tube in order to secure it. It's daft.



LFBP-NEIL said:


> 1 - They usually do, your nozzles may be a bit clogged up, try soaking them in some descaler such as viakal then give them a very thorough rinse before reusing.
> 
> 2 - new ones aren't all that noisy, cant help with that one
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I'll try soaking them as you suggest. To be fair they are fairly fine, just not exactly misty if you see what I mean. I might install the mini fogger again to make sure the humidity actually increases.

It is the old fittings, I understand how you mean they come apart, I'll give it a go. ANNOYINGLY I switched the system on for two seconds today and one entire nozzle went zinging off, completely snapped in two! If I can fix it, I'll try siliconing the fittings/tubes to eliminate leaks. 

Still baffled on the noise front, I'm starting to wonder if it's because I dropped it. It seems to be the actual impeller that makes the noise, not a residual vibration!


----------



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

(Turns out the tubing that connects the nozzles to the L-connectors when you first get it out the box had decayed and disintegrated into lots of little bits of rubber, making the whole piece fall apart and the nozzle clog. Yay!)


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you got yours connected up to a hygrostat? 

I have a super rain system and i only use one nozzle so have lots of spare bits knocking around if you need any. Drop me a pm if so.

As for the noise, mine is pretty loud - if it sounds like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfmtQPZhcQg Then its working fine.


----------



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Have you got yours connected up to a hygrostat?
> 
> I have a super rain system and i only use one nozzle so have lots of spare bits knocking around if you need any. Drop me a pm if so.
> 
> As for the noise, mine is pretty loud - if it sounds like this: Lucky Reptile Super Rain system - YouTube Then its working fine.


Yep, that's the noise alright! What a din! Thanks for the link, I was getting worried.

I've now fixed most of the leaks, and also clicked that I probably don't actually need three nozzles for one 45x45x60 terrarium. Maybe overkill? Who knows, will see how the plants do!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Just run it for less time, more area covered


----------



## l0uiswh0 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, three nozzles seems to be working a charm... like terry said, more area covered!


----------

